# MTB Tour Grafschaft Bentheim / Emsland



## hoermann4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

am Sonntag 23 Nov findet die 6. MTB Tour des RSC Lohne (Wietmarschen) durch die schöne Gegend zwischen Nordhorn und Lingen statt.
Es werden 2 Touren angeboten 35 km und 55 km.
Fast ausschließlich Waldwege und Trails.
Start 09:30 - 10:00 am Sportplatz in (Wietmarschen) Lohne


Also wer Lust hat kommt vorbei

weitere Infos hierhttp://rsc-lohne.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## Vögelchen (30. Oktober 2008)

Das klingt sehr interessant! Gibt es schon einen Streckenplan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoermann4you (5. November 2008)

die Strecke liegt fast ausschließlich auf Wald/Feldwegen und auf schönen Singletrails. Wir haben versucht den Asphaltanteil so gering wie möglich zu halten. Ich hab mal die Streckenführung angehängt. Die rote Strecke ist die 35 km Tour. Die gelben Erweiterung gibt dann die 55 km.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## hoermann4you (10. November 2008)

zusätzlich wird jetzt noch eine 45 km Strecke angeboten
Für die die sich nicht entscheiden können

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Vögelchen (10. November 2008)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## mütze6L (12. Juni 2009)

Kann man die Tour irgendwo als .kml oder .gpx Datei bekommen?
Findet eine solche Tour auch dieses Jahr wieder statt?


----------

